# .223 .....has anybody ever tried 68 gr hornady hpbt match on yotes?



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

has any one tried 68 gr hornady hpbt match bullets on any critters? we like to engauge our targets from aways out.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

i wouldnt expect it to come apart like a 50gr. ballistic tip or anything specialy at 223 velocity, but it will do the job if you put it in the right place. I would suggest a 60gr. vmax for better on target performance.


----------

